# cute malt in Ohio needs forever home!



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Rescue Me Ohio 2 hours ago

Melanie - Maltese Mix Franklin County Dog Shelter & Adoption Center Columbus, OH- please share her for a forever home ~RS Melanie is a sweet, happy girl! She loves being with people and has a friendly personality. She will definitely be a great lap dog. Melanie is comfortable around other dogs too. If you're looking for an older, easy going companion, come meet Melanie today! - See more at: http://www.franklincountydogs.com/adopt/dog.cfm? animalID=60922#sthash.zrJxhHjN.dpuf 4340 Tamarack Blvd Columbus, OH 43229 (614) 525-DOGS (3647) Volunteer http://www.franklincountydogs.com/volunteer/Sponsor Friends of the Shelter http://www.friendsoftheshelter.org/The Franklin County Dog Shelter is funded by the county budget and from funds generated through fees, such as dog licenses. However, these sources of funding are not sufficient to provide medical care for the Shelter dogs that need more than basic services. The Friends of the Shelter was formed in 2003 to save these sick and injured—but otherwise adoptable—dogs so they can be adopted into loving, forever families


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She's adorable Michelle, too bad you don't live in Ohio ; )


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

she looks so sweet. Pray she finds a loving home soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I do, I live about 3 hours from Columbus area...if I wasn't going through breast reconstruction from cancer and have five of my own...I'd sure take her... what a face!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

If I didn't have 4 and in fear of my marriage, I'd take her! She's adorable!!! Is she on FB Michelle? I'll share it.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I just saw her today. Held her she is very scared. She had a growth removed from between her shoulders. She is very cute and very scared. The shelter also received another maltese owner turn in today. Do not know any stats.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Poor baby. Looks as if she needs the hair put in a top knot to keep it out of her eyes. Are there any Rescue group helping?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

She is on the adoption floor and as far as I know no Rescue groups are looking at her. She is very sweet and she was talking to me, I don't speak dog. Our Penny was the only dog we had that talked. There is also a little poodle there that is so cute. Our limit is two according to my wife so hope both pups find good homes soon.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> I do, I live about 3 hours from Columbus area...if I wasn't going through breast reconstruction from cancer and have five of my own...I'd sure take her... what a face!!!


I'm sure you'd love to take a dozen more, how are you feeling these days?


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Melanie is still at the shelter as of Monday April 7. So sweet.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I shared it on FB with my friend who lives in Columbus and she was sharing it on her wall. Hoping someone comes through. Does Mary Palmer know about her?


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you for sharing her picture. The little ones get adopted fast.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Poor baby! I wish I didn't have to work and could have more!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

She is adorable... Tugging at my heart strings...!!! :heart:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

jane and addison said:


> I just saw her today. Held her she is very scared. She had a growth removed from between her shoulders. She is very cute and very scared. The shelter also received another maltese owner turn in today. Do not know any stats.



I'm so glad you visited her... I can't drive yet, painful enough riding in the car..
She's on FB, one person filled out an online adoption app but hard to say what will happen.I sent Mary an email about her...

That face is killing me!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Praying she is OK.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I just happened to work the shop Sunday so I gave her some people time and love as I waited for customers. Hope she gets adopted soon.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> I shared it on FB with my friend who lives in Columbus and she was sharing it on her wall. Hoping someone comes through. Does Mary Palmer know about her?


I called this afternoon and I told Mary about her last night.. Hopefully I'll hear something back soon, one lady on FB put in an online app, so I hope she gets her...


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Melanie got adopted Wednesday. So glad I will try to find out any info Friday when we go to the shelter if not before. We have a friend who go in every day to volunteer to walk the dogs she may be able to get us some info. There was another maltese with dyed pink ears that never went on the floor must have gone to a rescue still working on that.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

jane and addison said:


> Melanie got adopted Wednesday. So glad I will try to find out any info Friday when we go to the shelter if not before. We have a friend who go in every day to volunteer to walk the dogs she may be able to get us some info. There was another maltese with dyed pink ears that never went on the floor must have gone to a rescue still working on that.


Great news. :chili::chili: Thanks so much for bringing us up to date. Anxious to hear about the other one too.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Melanie got adopted by a single lady without any other dogs. The maltese with the pink ears got adopted the first day without going on the web site. Her picture and Melanie are on the Facebook happy endings site.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

That's good


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wonderful news!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for updating...Sorry I forgot to update but Melanie did get adopted!!! So hectic,I didn't get a chance to update..


----------

